# 1972 GTO motor



## gcanaday (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello all! My parents have a '72 GTO. I am wanting to find an original motor for them (since my Dad blew up the original one back in '79)!!! Please contact me with any questions or comments!!! Thanks and have a great day!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, 

In 72 Pontiac offered 7 engine options for the GTO, I can look around for the correct engine but I need to know if it was a 455 or 400, auto or manual?

LetterCode.......CID...... HP.......Trans 
....WK.............400......250........Man 
....WM............455......300........Man 
....WS.............400......250........Man 
.....YB.............455......300........Auto 
.....YC.............455......250........Auto 
.....YS.............400......250........Auto 
.....YT.............400......250........Auto


----------



## gcanaday (Aug 31, 2007)

*1972 motor*

I beleive that it was a 455 w/ a manual tranny. Thanks for your help and I will post again when I ask to make sure!!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## gcanaday (Aug 31, 2007)

*72 gto motor*

It turns out that the car was a manual with a 455. Can someone give an estmate of what the pirce would be ??? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a few engines, finding the correct WM 455 may be impossible, but I'll keep looking.

http://www.frankspontiacparts.com/pontiacengineparts.htm

http://motors.search.ebay.com/engin...QsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZmppf


----------



## gcanaday (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! I appreciate anything you can give me!!! I would like to be able to find one in time for Christmas (I know- nearly impossible) because I would like to suprise them with a a great present. They put it up when I was two years old (1984)!!! They keep on talking about restoring it, but they put it on the backburner.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go, 72 PONTIAC GTO 455 HO ENGINE MOTOR WM 4 BOLT GTO


----------

